# Is it safe to mix these supplements



## panzee (Mar 12, 2016)

First of all I'm a 35 yr old male and been working out for almost 4 years on and off, my offs were due to injury and only for couple of months at a time, right now I use supps to help my mood and T lvls also for body benefits and focus. 

I use 

creatine monohydrate 5g / day
Protein powder, equal to 60g proteins /day
Multivitamin Gaspari Anavite 6pills / day
Omega3 
Muscletech Test-hd two pills a day
Ashwagandha 450mg / day
Rhodiola rosea 300mg / day
Ginseng 1000mg / day
phosphatidylserine complex 500mg / day


Are all safe to use together and do I need to cycle anything from this list? Thanks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 13, 2016)

All that shit will destroy your kidneys, cost you a fortune and probably make you smaller.

Stick to good old steroids. They get you jacked.

Or just stay natty.


----------



## panzee (Mar 13, 2016)

But that's natty, all of the above are natural stuff mostly roots, why would natural destroy my kidney, but I was wondering if mixing them would be bad probably chemically 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anabolik2k (Mar 13, 2016)

He's kidding, yes you're fine, no worries... 
For best results, mix 'em all up in a jigger of Jameson and shoot it, a great pre-workout.


----------



## panzee (Mar 13, 2016)

Anabolik2k said:


> He's kidding, yes you're fine, no worries...
> For best results, mix 'em all up in a jigger of Jameson and shoot it, a great pre-workout.



Man are you sure, or just telling me that as a joke 

I'm new to this forums so still not quite sure what's sarcastic and what's not around here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

